# Cucumber Salad



## Cheryl J (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi, all.  Somewhere a while back I read about a lovely sounding cucumber salad that possibly included sour cream.  

I have a fresh, just bought, unopened English cucumber - the kind that is wrapped in plastic wrap in the produce section of the grocery store - I also have some sour cream that needs to be used up, and I have some fresh dill.  Can someone point me to the recipe to make this lovely salad?  I think it might have been something I read on one of Steve K's posts.    Thank you in advance!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 21, 2018)

CUCUMBERS IN SOUR CREAM


1 Ea	 Cucumber
1 tsp	  Salt
½ C	  Sour Cream
4 tsp	  Red Wine Vinegar 
1-2 Drops 	Tabasco Sauce
2 Tb	  Chives - Snipped
½ tsp  Dried Dill Weed
Pinch  White Pepper

Slice the cucumber into very thin slices.  Sprinkle with the salt and let stand for 30 minutes at room temperature to release excess water from the cucumbers.  Drain.  Squeeze out excess water.

Combine the remaining ingredients and toss with the cucumbers.

Chill for 30 minutes


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 21, 2018)

Thank you, Andy!  I know there's recipes out there, but I trust our DC members here for T and T.   

Anyone else have any they'd like to share?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi Cheryl,

Is this the one?
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/whats-for-dinner-tuesday-3-7-17-a-97681-3.html#post1502036

Obviously you'd have to cut back the amounts for one cucumber.

I also have a cucumber in the fridge, so I might be making it myself.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 21, 2018)

Steve's cuke recipe...so sorry if I didn't copy and paste this correctly_*....*_lol
*---------------------------
*
*I don't know if I've ever posted the recipe. In fact, I've been making it for so long, I don't even know if I HAVE a recipe. But basically it's this:*

*3 medium cucumbers, peeled and sliced*
*1 bunch scallions, sliced*
*3/4 cup mayonnaise*
*1/2 cup sour cream*
*1 tbsp dried dill weed.*
*1 tsp dried basil*
*1 tbsp vinegar (preferably light, e.g. Champagne, white wine, or even distilled in a pinch)*
*1 tsp sugar*
*1/2 tsp black pepper*
*2 good pinches salt, or to taste*

*Just whisk together the dressing ingredients, and toss with the veggies. If I'm making it a day ahead, I lightly salt the cucumber slices and let them drain in a colander, refrigerated, overnight. This helps keep the salad from being too watery. *
---------------

Hi Steve.  I went back to the link you posted and it took me to the beginning of that thread... Anyhow....here's the recipe you posted and yes, it's the one I remember. 

Sooo...from what you and Andy said, the cukes need to be salted, set aside for a while, then drained. I'll start that in the AM right after breakfast. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 21, 2018)

This showed up just after I saw your post.  I know it's not what you are looking for, but for future inspiration?  https://www.justonecookbook.com/sunomono-with-cucumber-and-wakame/


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 21, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This showed up just after I saw your post. I know it's not what you are looking for, but for future inspiration? https://www.justonecookbook.com/sunomono-with-cucumber-and-wakame/


 
This sounds delish, Princess. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 22, 2018)

Cheryl, we make this salad so often it's almost always in the fridge. I don't know if this is what you're looking for, but this is what we do.


 SousChef uses our mandolin to thin slice the English cucumber, along with a white onion and lays the slices into a large colander. I salt it all with Kosher salt, and let it drain for at least an hour, tossing half way. Then I lay the mix on to a tea towel to pat out the salty moisture.
In a covered container I mix rice wine vinegar with some sugar and a little sour cream until it tastes right. Haa..don't you love how precise I am? A couple of shakes of white pepper is really good.

Add the cucumber and onion to the container, and shake well.
It's delicious....


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks, Kay!  Yep, these all sound delish.  Thanks again to everyone.  The cucumber slices are salted and getting happy in the colander.  Can't wait to dig into it this afternoon.  

This cucumber is ginormous - about a foot and a half long!   So I'll be nibbling on cucumber a *lot* for the next couple of days.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 26, 2018)

My two favourite cucumber ways are:-

 just a good ole cucumber sandwich (mayo,  s&p, white bread) - love it!  

Then a Thai cucumber salad - all are Mandolin thin - cucumber, red onion, radishes.  Seasoned with rice (or white) vinegar, salt, sugar.  Goes great with spicy!

You can add fresh coriander if you have it on hand.  I've also seen sweet red pepper replace the radish.

and now I will have to try with the Sour Creme  !


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 26, 2018)

Love all those ideas too, dragn! 

Not really in the salad category of this thread, but yesterday evening I made a mixture of chopped cucumber, chives, fresh dill, and cream cheese, and spread it on a toasted English muffin for breakfast this morning.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 30, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> CUCUMBERS IN SOUR CREAM
> 
> 
> 1 Ea	 Cucumber
> ...



My only comment since it is summer and fresh dill is readily available is to use fresh dill, it adds such a wonderful flavor.


----------

